#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1,and2

## mkhurram79

Friends,

Here are two great books of your interest. Hope you will like them.


Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1

_[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] _ 

Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:2



_[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]_

Never forget to say thanks.See More: Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1,and2

----------


## dr4u

Thanks so much.
Looking forward for another great book from you.

----------


## jayhuacat

thank you friends, great book

----------


## gabrielgrocha

thanks...

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Thanks sir 
you are always in search of great book 
May GOD bless you and entire your family.

----------


## avkale

Thanks

Ajit

----------


## TOLGAUS

God bless you completely man  :Smile:

----------


## ADMADM

Thanks a lot. I do appreciate this kind of post.

ADMADM

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you friend

----------


## Amjad Ali

thanks

----------


## Bela11

Thanks a Lot !!

----------


## rkgupta

Dear, 
Thank you very much for giving community such a nice book.
I can not down load vol 2, please re$ upload this.
Thanks and Regards
rkgupta





> Friends,
> 
> Here are two great books of your interest. Hope you will like them.
> 
> 
> Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1
> 
> _[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> ...

----------


## thaihy

Appreciate and thank you.

See More: Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1,and2

----------


## soloweber

can you please upload again. the link seem dead.thanks

----------


## thaihy

please will any of you post the link of Vol2 again. thank you

----------


## soloweber

The link for Vol2 is dead.please post again.Sincere Regards. thank you

----------


## nizami

notes  PRECISION ENGINEERING by murthy R.L if any one have this book please help me out 

thanks 
Best regards.

----------


## juncreek

Thanks for sharing,
Could anybody re-upload for the vol.2.

----------


## p_alex

Thanks.

I only have been able to download the VOL1. Can you upload the VOL2 again. Thanks

----------


## aragorn

Please upload again part 2.
Thanks

----------


## kumar_chemical

plz upload volume 2 again

thanks in advance

----------


## Yogesh173

> Friends,
> 
> Here are two great books of your interest. Hope you will like them.
> 
> 
> Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1
> 
> _[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> link
> ...



Thanks for volume-1
Please upload Volume-2

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

Dear Friend Khurram,

U always comes up with something big. I have this book in hardcopy. But i wanted softcopy.

Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't download vol 2.

can u please send me to my email aqeels2k@hotmail.com or reload.

also see my collection as well

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J8A3E1LE

This is volume 1, i will upload vol 2,3,4 soon.

Regards,

Aqeel

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This link contains many books on piping and piping stress (447MB size)

Aqeel

----------


## josefreitas

thank you.



please reupload the vol2See More: Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1,and2

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

link for volume 2 literature

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aqeel

----------


## p_alex

Aqeel

Thanks so much for the vol2.

P_alex

----------


## ingenierohernan

:Smile:  muchas gracias!!!

----------


## josefreitas

reupload vol2

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> link for volume 2 literature
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



In your "Piping Stress what else do you want1.rar" it opens with more .rar files
Most open fine but the following do not...
What is the password to open these rar files?
......Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2) (1)
......Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2)
......Facility Piping Systems Handbook Ed 2 Frankel Mcgraw-Hill
......Piping And Pipe Support Systems

----------


## mgolbunar

thanks mkhurram79

----------


## josefreitas

thanks for this good share

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

no password required for piping stress rar files.

aqeel

----------


## KP SAHU

Please upload Vol-2 again

----------


## Regsu

Thank you for posting this useful book.

See More: Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1,and2

----------


## foc2004

thanks, but vol 2 have problems, please reupload

----------


## BSREDDY

Dear Friend ,
Volume -2 is not active.
Pl. make it active the link

----------


## tkbobo

Thanks to you all for these uploads. I am deeply grateful. I have not shared anything yet because am just returning to Piping Engineering after a short break. As soon as I get stuffs to upload I will definitely do. above all I say thank you to all wonderful people who share knowledge because knowledge is power in all we do.
Thank you once again.

----------


## samir5101

Dear Khurram brother,

Thank you so much..

Alllah will give you lots of success.

----------


## shakmed

Tks Khurram for your evergreen posts. But what about Vol. 2? It is not there now. Can you please upload again ?

----------


## f81aa

Hi shakmed:

You and other members are welcome to download Advanced Piping Design (Process Piping Design Handbook - Vol 2) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here comes vol-2

----------


## faycalleroi

thanks

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## rayito

Thank you very much for this book.

----------


## susanshrestha

I can not download from that link. Please some one send me those two book in my email id: susanbhj@gmail.com I would be very thankful. Please

----------


## mvpunekar

dear aqeel and other friends,



can u reupload vol. 2 again on some other file sharing website as megaupload has been banned . So i am unable to download the file... i need it bit urgently preparing for exams...or send me any alternate link on manjitpunekar@gmail.com

thankss a lotSee More: Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1,and2

----------


## umar1970

Dear Friends

Can any body upload again Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1, by Keith Escoe

Thanks & Regards

Umar

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Find link for Mechanical Design of Process Systems, Vol:1 & 2, by Keith Escoe

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## umar1970

Dear Mr. Abdul Aslam

Thanks a lot for the great books.

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks.

----------


## longcecohcm

thanks a lot, my friends

----------


## yashshah

links are dead.... plz upload again

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. you can find download links in: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
search in website and download. links are direct.

----------


## xuanson_mdc

links are dead.please upload again. thanks so much

----------

